# Photoshop Elements



## inet (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe es gibt hier jemanden, der sich mit Photoshop auskennt! 

Ich möchte gerne wissen was der Unterschied zwischen Photoshop Elements 1 und Photoshop Elements 2 ist!

Kann ich auch in Photoshop Elements 1 oder 2 einen Schatten, z B. Schlagschatten bearbteiten in folgenden Punkten; Distanz, Überfüllen, Deckkraft, Größe, usw.?

Danke,

inet


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Februar 2004)

Ja, diese Grundfunktionen eines Grafikprogramms sind auch in "Elements" enthalten - Einschränkungen sind in anderen Bereichen zu erwarten...


----------



## Mystik II (17. Februar 2004)

kann mir generel einer sagen was der unterschied zweischen Ps und Ps elments ist?  -.-

kann damit nix anfangen. was kann ich den damit mehr /besser machen als mit PS ?

-Mystik thanks für answeres


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Februar 2004)

Die Frage müsste anders lauten: Was kann man *nicht* machen:

Beispiele:

Aktionen
Kanäle
Droplets

Weil man die Liste ziemlich weit fortsetzen könnte, würde ich Dir anraten Dir Infos auf der Adobe Seite zu holen, weil dort direklte Vergleiche zu finden sind.


----------



## PAPAPEPATU (17. Februar 2004)

*Hmmm*

Frage mich warum ich in vielen Beträgen net Antworten kann......

Zum Bespiel steht im Tutorial Bilder in einander verschmelzen lassen der Begriff DRAG 'N DROP da.......

Hab zwei Fotos mit gleicher Größe benutzt aber da is bei mir nüx mit DRAG 'N DROP....

Wieso net......

Tja wür das ja gerne zu dem Tutorial posten aber geht net.....
Darum also hier......

Kann mir hier geholfen werden ?

Auch diese Stromblitze aus dem Tutorial werden bei mir noch lange nicht so hell wie auf den Bildern da.....
Wie kommt das ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Februar 2004)

a) Du bist kein Tutorials Autgor, also hast Du keine Berechtrigung im Tutorialsbereich zu posten

b) Du sollst diue Bilder einfach per Drag'n'Drop verschieben ( Klicken , halten, ziehen, fallenlassen...)


c) ...weiß ich jetzt auf die schnelle keinen Rat....


----------



## PAPAPEPATU (17. Februar 2004)

**

Ja das mit dem anklicken und festhalten ist ja alles klar soweit.....nur wo lasse ich das Bild wieder fallen damit es wie in dem Tutorial zu Ebene 1 und das andere Bild zu ebene 2 wird 

Das ist das Problem....weiß net wo ich die Bilder wieder fallen lassen muß.....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Februar 2004)

Für Schritt 3 einfachste Methode ( muss mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinkichkeit Problelos in PS Elements gehen:

Bild 1 wählen - Tasten STRG + A drücken und STRG + C drücken

Bild 2 wählen - Tasten STRG + V drücken

(in Ebenenpalette kontrollieren)

*Die nicht Drag'n'Drop Methode!*


----------

